# Intel Core i7-11700KF



## W1zzard (Apr 23, 2021)

The Intel Core i7-11700KF has the same 8-core/16-thread configuration as the much more expensive Core i9-11900K, which it can almost match out of the box, and beat with a little bit of tweaking. Thanks to its very reasonable price point of only $390, the 11700KF could also be a tempting alternative to the Ryzen 5 5600X or Ryzen 7 5800X.

*Show full review*


----------



## randompeep (Apr 23, 2021)

Either or not Intel solving their nm problem in the next 2 years, investing in Intel stock now seems like a good idea to me. 
Banging my head over not investing in AMD at the right time, not long after the Buldozer dissapointment...


----------



## TristanX (Apr 23, 2021)

For more fairly comparison, please add 10700K Max Power Limit and OC-ed, also add 5800X OC-ed. For now this is misleading. CPUs 3600X, 9900K, 3900X, 11900K, 10900K, and 5900X can be removed, as they are not relevant here (old and different price range)


----------



## Mescalamba (Apr 23, 2021)

CPU cooler not included
No integrated graphics
AVX512

Like sorry, but why these are cons. That CPU is hot as hell, so either it would need some really serious cooler, or like Intel decided, you buy one yourself, cause both you and them are aware of that. For me its one less thing to throw out.

Cant see iGPU as negative, just cant. Those things shouldnt ever be a part of CPU in the first place.

AVX512 not being used much, not really Intel fault, cant see why it should be. Any extra stuff is just extra stuff. Might be good in the future, might not be, but cant see it much like con. Its just there.


----------



## Tom Yum (Apr 23, 2021)

The prices are good, but power isn't free either. At the OC power consumption levels, 4hrs of idle plus 4 hours of multi thread workload (like games) a day over a year will cost an extra $42 a year over a stock 5800X @ 15c a kwh. And I compare to a stock 5800X because only when the 11700KF is OC'd does it match the stock 5800X. There goes your cheaper purchase price in ~1.5 years, and it only gets worse the longer you keep it.



Mescalamba said:


> AVX512
> 
> AVX512 not being used much, not really Intel fault, cant see why it should be. Any extra stuff is just extra stuff. Might be good in the future, might not be, but cant see it much like con. Its just there.


It kind of is Intel's fault given how much they have fragmented AVX512 support over its lineup. You can't blame developers not supporting AVX512 when so few users have it, especially when Alder Lake (Rocket Lake's successor) won't support it. So it provides little benefit, will likely continue to provide little benefit, and takes up a lot of die space and power budget. It could have been a plus, but Intel can't help segmenting features until the point they become irrelevant.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 23, 2021)

Hi,
Not sure what Intel was thinking on this series pretty much why I really think it's just filler lake 10900k at least is 10 core.


----------



## Why_Me (Apr 23, 2021)

Hopefully the i7 11700F fairs better.


----------



## altermere (Apr 23, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not sure what Intel was thinking on this series pretty much why I really think it's just filler lake 10900k at least is 10 core.


yeah, only 11400 makes sense. 10th gen is amazing value, 11th isn't, especially so close to Alder Lake. pure prebuilt filler.


----------



## Why_Me (Apr 23, 2021)

CyberPunkling said:


> yeah, only 11400 makes sense. 10th gen is amazing value, 11th isn't, especially so close to Alder Lake. pure prebuilt filler.


At $365 USD this might be a solid buy pending the reviews.









						Intel i7-11700F
					

Core i7-11700F 2.5GHz 8-Core Desktop Processor, LGA 1200 Socket




					www.adorama.com
				



Intel Core i7-11700F $365.49


----------



## Selaya (Apr 24, 2021)

TristanX said:


> For more fairly comparison, please add 10700K Max Power Limit and OC-ed, also add 5800X OC-ed. For now this is misleading. CPUs 3600X, 9900K, 3900X, 11900K, 10900K, and 5900X can be removed, as they are not relevant here (old and different price range)


^ this.

To be fair tho, I'd have liked the 11700K - 11900K here more but point is, in a direct like-to-like comparison piece like this one, an extra emphasis between the two to-be-compared parts in the form of extra data would've been neat.


----------



## Avet (Apr 24, 2021)

Mescalamba said:


> Cant see iGPU as negative, just cant. Those things shouldnt ever be a part of CPU in the first place.


As seen in _this_ article, the 11th gen iGPU supports hardware decoding for all variants of HEVC in DaVinci Resolve Studio. That makes timeline performance stellar without the need for proxies. It is a very useful feature.


----------



## Raendor (Apr 24, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> At $365 USD this might be a solid buy pending the reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s still twice the price of 11400f though. Too much for overall performance difference. But if it gets to current 10700f levels closer to alder lake - than it’s a damn fine cpu for gaming and workloads.


----------



## Tinchouru1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Ok ,but I prefer the 7nm rayzen 7 5800x that has lower consumption and does not heat so much in the long run you pay for it in electricity


----------



## Nanochip (Apr 24, 2021)

Hopefully you realize that when you overclock Intel’s 10th and 11th gen processors, you don’t have to sync all cores at the same exact frequency, in this case 4.9 GHz.

You can use turbo ratios to set a frequency based on how many cores are in use. So for 1-2 cores, you can set a 52 ratio, for 3-6 cores you can set 51, for 7 cores, set 50, and then for all 8 cores under load set 49.

When you do this, then the processor will dynamically adjust its boost frequency depending on the loading of the cores. So in heavy workloads like cinebench, it will run stable at 4.9 as you have done in this review. And for more lightly threaded workloads, the processor will boost to 5.2 GHz for even more single thread performance.

This way you gain the stability of the 4.9 GHz when all cores are needed, and you let the processor boost higher for lighter workloads.

Finally, in your cons section you mention that a con of the 11700kf is “Many BIOS bugs”. But this isn’t the fault of the 11700kf is it?

This sounds like it’s an asus thing. Also you’re running bios 0610 which is not on Asus’ website, and appears to be older than the 0704 bios. Did you encounter the same bugs with 0704?


----------



## mechtech (Apr 24, 2021)

I've been seeing the vanilla i7-10700F here in Canada on sale in the $335 CAD and 10700 $360, while the 5800x is $570 (all those without the 13% tax)

I think the biggest challenge Intel has is still the 14nm node, although it has came a long way vs gen1.


----------



## RedelZaVedno (Apr 24, 2021)

Who would want to buy this power hungry expensive shit of a CPU? Get i9 10850K if you need 10 cores (selling for 376 bucks atm) or 10700F ($263 atm) or 10600KF/10400F (best buy if you own Z MB)/11400F (best buy with B MB)/ if you need solid gaming CPU. Granted Zen3 are better, but not worth the current market prices imho.


----------



## wheresmycar (Apr 24, 2021)

Power consumption :O

Can someone care to explain.... the performance summary with 1080p gaming has the 10700k beating the 11700kf. 10th gen costs £90 less and draws less power. So for a gaming build is it correct to assume the 11700kf is pointless or am I missing something.

Not sure why 11th gen is called rocket lake. Just sounds too epic for something soo non-epic. £90 more, rocket fuel tax?


----------



## r9 (Apr 24, 2021)

Now just pair 11700Kf with the only available GPU GTX 1030 and you have a best of a setup that can push through more the 1 FPS.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 24, 2021)

This CPU is a laughing stock with that power consumption


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 24, 2021)

Nanochip said:


> Hopefully you realize that when you overclock Intel’s 10th and 11th gen processors, you don’t have to sync all cores at the same exact frequency, in this case 4.9 GHz.


I know, but for the sake of simplicity I always do all-core OC



Nanochip said:


> Many BIOS bugs


Yeah, in theory we could expect from ASUS to go beyond Intel baseline and solve Intel's problems, but that's not happening, hasn't for years. On the AMD side, AMD took over control with AGESA and offers a highly standardized set of infrastructure/options/settings/descriptions that's implemented in every BIOS



Nanochip said:


> Also you’re running bios 0610 which is not on Asus’ website, and appears to be older than the 0704 bios. Did you encounter the same bugs with 0704?


0610 is recommend by Intel for RKL reviews. 0704 is a beta, and I didn't want to switch BIOS versions between RKL reviews. What I've seen so far is that 0704 mostly improves XMP (over 0610)?



wheresmycar said:


> So for a gaming build is it correct to assume the 11700kf is pointless or am I missing something.


Correct, I touched on this in the conclusion


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 25, 2021)

Looks like people have to hurt their pride and go i7 instead of i9 and get like the same gaming performance and save a lot cash in the process well done Intel


----------



## BluesFanUK (Apr 25, 2021)

3700x is the real winner, no way is the 11700KF £100-130 more expensive!

... Then again gamers are a special breed.


----------



## Vario (Apr 25, 2021)

Mescalamba said:


> CPU cooler not included
> No integrated graphics
> AVX512
> 
> ...


iGPU is a strong component to have now because it is so hard to find an affordable graphics card in the current market.  Presently, people are building their entire system less the graphics card with the hope to find one soon™.  It is not an uncommon scenario from what I have seen on reddit postings.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 25, 2021)

Mescalamba said:


> CPU cooler not included
> No integrated graphics
> AVX512
> 
> ...



No CPU is a con because Intel could include a cooler that would work just fine with the CPU. For the price point, I think one should be included. You can't tell me Intel can't pony up the $25 for a cooler that can handle this CPU.

Integrated graphics is definitely a con. There are people that don't game but need CPU power, the extra expense of a GPU kills the value of a processor. This goes for the AMD side a lot of times too. I'll often go with an Intel build with an iGPU when building for people just because it's a better value. Plus it's nice when trying to diagnose video issue.


----------



## PapaTaipei (Apr 26, 2021)

Title should be : almost as crap as 11900k.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Apr 26, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> At $365 USD this might be a solid buy pending the reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to call that a good deal when AMD's 3700x si currently $308 on amazon, and intel's own 10700 lineup is under $300. 

An 8 core CPU really shouldnt go for over $300 anymore. That goes for the 5800x too, the entire ryzen 5000 series is overpriced.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Apr 26, 2021)

I just picked up two comet lake CPUs and Z490 boards for a steal.

11th gen is pointless because any gains are being held back by the 14nm+++ limitations.

You only buy rocket lake if you can't find comet lake or Zen3 for a decent price. Throw the teething troubles/BIOS issues into the mix and it looks like a terrible option to go 11th gen at the moment.


----------



## Jism (Apr 26, 2021)

Intel should start being 'honest" about their CPU power enveloppe. It's almost twice as much as a AMD cpu by now in heavy workloads.


----------



## Solid State Brain (Jul 27, 2021)

This is probably a sort of generic question, but what is the ambient temperature during temperature measurements in TPU reviews, and at what speed is the CPU heat sink fan spinning? (Max/Auto/Custom curve/etc). Also, is the reported CPU temperature Core, Package, or something else?

I am getting sort of high CPU Package temperatures (81-82 °C) during a Blender rendering with my i7-11700K using a Noctua D15S and raised power limits, but since my ambient temperature is in the order of 29-30 °C and I use a custom fan curve which starts silent and goes at full speed at about 82 °C, I'm not sure if I should be happy with my results, or if they are proportionally worse than those of the 11700KF review.









						Intel Core i7-11700KF Review - Almost as Fast as the 11900K
					

The Intel Core i7-11700KF has the same 8-core/16-thread configuration as the much more expensive Core i9-11900K, which it can almost match out of the box, and beat with a little bit of tweaking. Thanks to its very reasonable price point of only $390, the 11700KF could also be a tempting...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jul 28, 2021)

Solid State Brain said:


> This is probably a sort of generic question, but what is the ambient temperature during temperature measurements in TPU reviews, and at what speed is the CPU heat sink fan spinning? (Max/Auto/Custom curve/etc). Also, is the reported CPU temperature Core, Package, or something else?
> 
> I am getting sort of high CPU Package temperatures (81-82 °C) during a Blender rendering with my i7-11700K using a Noctua D15S and raised power limits, but since my ambient temperature is in the order of 29-30 °C and I use a custom fan curve which starts silent and goes at full speed at about 82 °C, I'm not sure if I should be happy with my results, or if they are proportionally worse than those of the 11700KF review.
> 
> ...


Temperature testing is kind of irrelevant really, you can only use it to compare against other CPUs tested at the same ambient with the same cooler.

All that really matters is total power consumption as CPUs covert 100% of their input power into waste heat. Take that 1770KF review you linked. Without power limits in place, 373W of system draw is going to be 373W of heat. Technically, pendantically, a miniscule fraction of that energy will be converted to noise - maybe 200mW total, and all the LEDs on the board/cooler/etc will emit perhaps 5mw of non-thermal energy. Still 99.95% of all energy in is converted to waste heat.


----------



## Solid State Brain (Jul 28, 2021)

Yes, I'm aware that for direct comparisons one would need the same experimental variables, but such variables have not _all_ been noted in the review (or other CPU reviews, as far as I recall), so I was curious if anybody was aware of them.

During a Blender 3D rendering (as in the TPU temperature test) the power consumption of my i7-11700K configuration and no power limits in place is about 280-285W, with the reported CPU Package Power alone being about 170-175W. The entire power consumption (at the wall) includes Radeon RX480 4GB (mostly idling) and a single 24" display (Dell U2412M) calibrated to 120 cd/m2 brightness, through a Seasonic Focus GX 550W power supply.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jul 29, 2021)

Does it not depend on the motherboard, BIOS, and silicon lottery of your specific CPU to some extent? 

"No CPU power limits" is irrelevant if the board is only capable of delivering 200W to a chip that will happily consume 300W+

I only have Z490 boards, but 'entry' boards like Asus Prime, Asrock Phantom Gaming tend to be both popular and weak when it comes to power delivery - built down to a price rather than built up to a standard. I'm fine with that and use Asus Prime quite frequently but know that it has cost-contrained performance limits that would hamper serious OC attempts and likely struggle to feed a top-end i9 as well as a flagship board with more VRM phases and more filtering.


----------



## Solid State Brain (Jul 29, 2021)

Other factors are indeed also at play, but I'm using a Gigabyte B560M Aorus PRO AX, which should have good enough VRMs for delivering the current the CPU needs during that test, and the CPU is able of reaching an all-core frequency of 4.6 GHz during a Blender render.









						The Best Intel B560 Motherboards: VRM Tested
					

After a long testing process, we're ready to show our Intel B560 motherboard VRM thermal data. We've tested a dozen B560 motherboards priced between $80 and $150...




					www.techspot.com
				











						B560M AORUS PRO AX (rev. 1.x) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com


----------



## raddeon (Aug 11, 2021)

Think you you should just have ditched the manual overclock as it's not a good overclock, just let the ai tuner do it's job.


----------

